# Enhancing breasts with cutlets?



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 18, 2006)

You know those silicon things they call cutlets that you put in your bra to enhance cleavage? Does anyone know where I can get them?


----------



## Jes (Apr 18, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> You know those silicon things they call cutlets that you put in your bra to enhance cleavage? Does anyone know where I can get them?


Dept stores, Vict. secret (maybe)--and I know you said you liked shopping at Kohl's. Perhaps there? I haven't bought them, but am actually thinking of doing so, for someone in my family (2 lumpectomies have made her uneven and while she's not particularly upset about that, I still think she'd like to rectify it. She thought her only option was a mastectomy bra, etc., and had never heard of the cutlets. I want to give her a set as a gift, so I was looking into them as well).

I'm guessing an upscale Dept. Store would be your best bet.


----------



## Donna (Apr 18, 2006)

You mean THESE?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 18, 2006)

Or these? 

Okay, so maybe I shouldn't post this pic - but I had a good giggle when I saw it lol. They seem to have non-nipular versions as well *giggles again*. 

I am a grownup. I swear.

(btw, there's a gaggle of these things available if you google on "breast forms" or "breast enhancers")


*[size=-1]Sorry I had to delete the pic - but Conrad has a "no nipple" policy -  ~ Sandie*[/size]


----------



## Donna (Apr 18, 2006)

I saw those too, Sammie. Those are more for trannies, though. Aren't they???


----------



## Paul (Apr 18, 2006)

Possibly more for crossdressers than trannies, I would guess, but since I am not a crossdresser I would not know for sure.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 18, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> I saw those too, Sammie. Those are more for trannies, though. Aren't they???



According to the site, they're more for mastectomy patients. But I'm sure our 'reformed' sisters take advantage of them too 

Nipples for all!


----------



## Jes (Apr 19, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> I saw those too, Sammie. Those are more for trannies, though. Aren't they???


Or, like the ad copy says, for mastectomy patients, which is less funny.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 19, 2006)

Thank you ladies - but I cannot find the damn things anywhere. I know I've seen them on TV but damned if I can find then, I even tried QVC and HSN - I'm frustrated!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donna (Apr 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> Or, like the ad copy says, for mastectomy patients, which is less funny.



A LOT less funny. I did not intend to offend with my comment. When my Mom was facing the possibility of a masectomy, we researched all the different types of breast forms. During times of stress, my family tends to joke and I think that joking may have desensitized me a bit to what is a very traumatic issue for a lot of women. I apologize for my off the cuff joke.


----------



## Jes (Apr 19, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> A LOT less funny. I did not intend to offend with my comment. When my Mom was facing the possibility of a masectomy, we researched all the different types of breast forms. During times of stress, my family tends to joke and I think that joking may have desensitized me a bit to what is a very traumatic issue for a lot of women. I apologize for my off the cuff joke.


Sorry if I was sharp to you, too, Donna. My mom is a 2-time breast cancer survivor and I've only recently had a chance to 'see' (not quite, but still) the effects of various treatments. A bit hard to take and I was feeling punchy. Glad to hear your mom is well (or I hope so, at least)


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 19, 2006)

Sandie,

Is this what you are thinking of?

http://www.asseenontv.com/prod-pages/just_enough_breast_enhancers_oval.html?gid=PERSONAL


I thought I seen these at Walgreens at one time too, but it's been awhile ago.


----------



## Donna (Apr 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> Sorry if I was sharp to you, too, Donna. My mom is a 2-time breast cancer survivor and I've only recently had a chance to 'see' (not quite, but still) the effects of various treatments. A bit hard to take and I was feeling punchy. Glad to hear your mom is well (or I hope so, at least)



Glad your Mom is also a survivor! And my Mom is, thank the goddess, doing very well six years post lumpectomy (she lost about 50% of one of her breasts.) She considered the different prosthetic devices available, and even went as far as to have one made, but she refuses to wear the darned thing. I still remember the awful tiredness of chemo treatments and the other post-op experiences. Mom's breast cancer diagnosis serves as a constant reminder to me to have my annual exams, including a mammogram.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 19, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Sandie,
> 
> Is this what you are thinking of?
> 
> ...



THAT'S IT!!!!!!

Thank you Val! I think I love you!!!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 19, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> THAT'S IT!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you Val! I think I love you!!!




Anytime darlin'


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 2, 2006)

You must have started a new trend!


----------



## Dibaby35 (May 2, 2006)

I've also been interested in these. First off cause God made me not so perfect and basically one is a C-D the other is a a definite D..LOL. It's sort of noticeable a little in swimsuits. Anyways I'm scared to buy them for the fear of having them slip or move around and geeze that would be so embarasing. I'm wondering if any of you have tried them and what do u think?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 2, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> You know those silicon things they call cutlets that you put in your bra to enhance cleavage? Does anyone know where I can get them?




You know I actually saw something like that in Walmart. I thought about getting some for myself but I didn't see anything larger than a C. I assume that you go with your cup size so I didn't buy any...


----------



## Dibaby35 (May 2, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> You know I actually saw something like that in Walmart. I thought about getting some for myself but I didn't see anything larger than a C. I assume that you go with your cup size so I didn't buy any...



They probably figure that anything bigger doesn't need enhancing....they didn't think of all the other possibilities I guess. Sheeze...hopefully someone has the bigger sizes at a reasonable cost.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 3, 2006)

> I assume that you go with your cup size so I didn't buy any...


The link I posted is from a plus-size store, so I imagine they're designed for the bigger bewbies. It's a one-size thing. I haven't tried them, personally.



> Anyways I'm scared to buy them for the fear of having them slip or move around


My understanding is that they're made of silicone, so they grip your skin nicely without adhesive, and won't slip. They're designed to just push your own bewbies up a bit more, for that perkier look, so cup size shouldn't be much of an issue. 

They also have 'airbag' bras now - it's basically a pushup bra with a removable air-filled sack in each cup. Amazing things.


----------



## Jes (May 3, 2006)

I think all boobs, like testicles, feet, hands, etc. are asymmetrical to some extent. 

I also wonder if your bathing suit has a lining or a lining for the bra, perhaps you can SEW the cutlet into it?


----------



## RedHotAva (May 12, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> THAT'S IT!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you Val! I think I love you!!!




Depending on what size you are, they might not work how you are hoping. My littly bitty size 6 friend with B cups loves them to death, but they dont look right on me at all. I am a 22/24 and C cup, and since my boobs aren't huge, but I am a big girl elsewhere, the cutlets are just the wrong size and shape, even in the larger size they make. I have always had way more luck with a push-up or water bra. You can get those practically anywhere, and you cant go wrong!


----------

